# kolbalt 7 1/4 miter saw. pos? or



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

thinking about getting this saw tonight or tomorrow, do any of you own it and or like it?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I own one---My assistant bought one as his van is small and he needs smaller versions of the 'big boys'---

It was one handy little saw--so I bought one,too.

It saves me from having to haul around a big saw for small work---I think that it is a tool that has already paid for itself----adding a board with an out feed and longer fence is in order---but all in all---buy it---you'll like it.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Thinking about picking one up as well for cutting splashes and wall cleats. Would def be easier to hall around than my 10" slider for small cuts


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I am getting one. I used the Craftsman last year...same saw. It works well for small projects. Its no Hitachi or Makita, so don't expect it to be.


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

i don't expect it to be, but for a 109 bucks if it does one job , it will have paid for itself, i like the idea of it being 23lbs and using 7-1/4 blades i have , the hitatchi 10inch is about the same price, slightly heavier at 26lbs, but i don't need a 10 inch, have 2 12's already for everything else


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Is it a slider? I looked on lowes site and all I found was the slider. 


Dave


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

It is a slider, I would almost like a 7 1/4 non slider . If I need a slider ill use my 10"


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

WilsonRMDL said:


> It is a slider, I would almost like a 7 1/4 non slider . If I need a slider ill use my 10"


Thats what I was thinking. I know craftsman makes a non slider. I'd love to see a decent brand 7 1/4" non slider. It would be great if you were just cutting casing or shoe.


Dave


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

There is this little guy...about $80 at the box stores...

Craftsman has a similar one for about $60 at the Sears Outlet store...


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have been eyein those two up. I would probly go with the craftsman, just to avoid the ryobi name:laughing: 

The only thing that stops me from picking one up is no handle on the front to change the angle. You have to push the saw down a little and swivel is left to right. So fine adjustments are out the window.


Dave


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I like it.
Fer sher to get your money out of it:thumbsup:


----------



## Munanbak (Jan 19, 2011)

It's a fine line buying a cheap light tool. I went with the makita ls1040 for a small nonslider. It's tougher feeling than the other cheap saws, and a bonus, you get two quality makita blades in the box. I use it for small trim, and I throw a metal blade on if I have a few metal cuts to make. Great saw for size/money.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...I am hoping my girl got me one for X-Mas....gonna find out in the AM!


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

why do you guys prefer a non slider? on such a small saw, just out of curiousity


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

catfish/carpent said:


> why do you guys prefer a non slider? on such a small saw, just out of curiousity


Good question:blink: I would not consider a nonslider on that size saw. The slider can go through a 2X on a 45º maybe a 2x6" or 8". I like having more than one miter saw on my stand!


----------



## Munanbak (Jan 19, 2011)

catfish/carpent said:


> why do you guys prefer a non slider? on such a small saw, just out of curiousity


Less maintenance, no worry of metal/wood shavings in slider bushings, and tougher, less moving parts.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been thinking about picking this up for small stuff. For $100 seems like it could come in pretty handy.


----------



## hinejs (Sep 12, 2008)

I own one. I beat that thing up several times a week. Its a great tool, however, the laser line failed quite some time ago.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

hinejs said:


> I own one. I beat that thing up several times a week. Its a great tool, however, the laser line failed quite some time ago.


I had a 10" Kobalt miter saw I bought 8 or 9 years ago and the laser went out on it pretty quick too.


----------



## Denny Rossi (Oct 16, 2012)

one of our crew leaders bought one and it is awesome!


----------

